# (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أغسطس 2008)

(¯`*•.¸,?°´'`°?,¸.•*´¯)
¸,?°´'`°•.¸O¸.•°´'`°?,¸
|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯•.•¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|
علم الفلك
|____________•.•____________|
*´'`°?¸¸.•'´O`'•.¸¸?°´'`*
(_¸.•*´'`°?¸'¸?°´'`*•.¸_)​ 
By ExtreemFXTrader​ 




[FONT=&quot]مقدمة [/FONT]:​








[FONT=&quot]*- ببساطة هى كل ما يختص بالفضاء *[/FONT]​ 



*[FONT=&quot]- فى هذا الموضوع هناخد اكبر قدر من المعلومات والمصطلحات الخاصة بعلم الفلك [/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot]- وهاحول ادعم المعلومات بالصور قدر الأمكان [/FONT]*​



*[FONT=&quot]- والمعلومات هتكون مبسطة قدر الامكان [/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]- فية معلومات ممكن تلاقيها متهمكش ولكن اقرأها لمجرد الأطلاع والمعرفة [/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]كل معلومة بتكتسبها بتزود ادراكك ومعرفتك للحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومش بتاخد منك غير دقائق [/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]- طبعا مش هتلاقو المعلومات كاملة ولا شاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]100% لانى مش متخصص فى العلم دا [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*ولكن** سأطرح ما اعلمه فى هذا العلم *[/FONT]​ 





*[FONT=&quot]- اذا كنت من المهتمين بما يحدث خارج كوكبنا فتابع [/FONT]*​







(¯`·._.·[*هالة الشمس*]·._.·`¯)​ 




 


*[FONT=&quot]تتكون الهالة من أيونات الهيدروجين والإلكترونات[/FONT] *​ 


*[FONT=&quot]والهالة دى عبارة عن الغلاف الجوى الخارجى للشمس [/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]يصل درجة حرارة الهالة الى 2.200.000 درجة مئوية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]والهالة دى حجمها بيتوسع ويتمدد فى الفضاء وطبعا بيخف كثافتها كل ما بتبعد عن [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جسم الشمس والحجم المتوسع (الحجم الممتد) من الهالة (الخفيف الكثافة) بيسمى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرياح الشمسية [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ويمر هذا التمدد (الرياح الشمسية) بمدار الأرض ولكن ما يحمينا منها هو المجال المغناطيسي للارض (الغلاف المغناطيسي الذى يحيط بالارض ) وهذا الغلاف يمنع دخول الرياح الشمسية الى داخل الارض [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وبيستخدم تلسكوب اسمه الكروناجراف فى دراسة هالة الشمس [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]والتلسكوب دا من مستوى سطح البحر (مستوى سطح الأرض الغير مرتفع ) لا يستطيع رؤية داخل الهالة لذلك يوضع فوق الجبال لكى يستطيعو العلماء دراسة داخل الهالة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]واظهرت آخر دراسات ان هالة الشمس اصبحت اكثر نشاطاً عن ما كانت عليه فى الماضى ولوحظ فى الفترة الآخيرة كثرت الانفجارات (ما يسمى اللهب الشمسى) التى تحدث على سطح الشمس[/FONT]*​ 






[FONT=&quot](¯`•._.•[ الرياح الشمسية ]•._.•`¯)[/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]طبعا اتكلمنا عليها فى هالة الشمس بس هنا هناخدها بشوية تفصيل [/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]الرياح الشمسية هى التمدد المستمر للهالة الشمسية [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]طبعا بيصل الرياح الشمسية الى الأرض ولكن ما يحمينا منه هو الغلاف المغناطيسى للأرض [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]ما هو تأثير الرياح الشمسية على غلاف المغناطيسي للأرض ؟ [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]بيغير شكل الغلاف المعناطيسي بدل ما هو شبة دائرى بيحوله الى الشكل البيضاوى بسبب ضغط الرياح الشمسية على الغلاف المغناطيسي[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]طيب تأثير الرياح دى على المذنبات ؟[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]الرياح دى هى المسبب فى تكون ذيول للمذنب [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]احنا بنشوف دائما فى بعض الافلام او الكارتون المذنبات ليها ذيل طوييل مثل شكل ذيل النار الخارج من اى صاروخ [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]المسبب فى تكون هذا الذيل للمذنب هو اصطدام الرياح الشمسية المستمر بالمذنب[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]وهذا الذيل يتكون من ايونات [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]سرعة الرياح الشمسية = 500 كم فى الثانية ![/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]القمر غلافه المغناطيسي ضعيف جدا لا يستطيع ان يمنع دخول الرياح الشمسية الى القمر[/FONT]​











[FONT=&quot](¯`•._.•[ *كلف الشمس* ]•._.•`¯)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]هى بقعة غامقة اللون تظهر على سطح الشمس[/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]قطر بقة الكلف الواحد اكبر من قطر كوكب الأرض ! [/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]وتظهر هذة البق باللون الغامق بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارتها عن باقى سطح الشمس حيث درجة حرارتها 5000 درجة مئوية فقط [/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]وتظهر بقعة الكلف كل 11 عام تقريباً فيما يسمى دورة كلف الشمس [/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]وهناك ابحاث اجريت تقول ان كلف الشمس له دور فى التأثير على طقس كوكب الأرض[/FONT]​






(¯`·._.·[ الشمس ]·._.·`¯)​ 





​ 





[FONT=&quot]*تتكون الشمس من غازات غالبية هيدروجين وهيليوم*[/FONT]​







*حرارتها عند السطح 5000 درجة مئوية وفى وسطها 2 مليون ونصف وعند مركزها (جوفها) 15 مليون درجة مئوية !*​







*تبعد عن الأرض حوالى 150 مليون كم*​







*قطرها = 100 مرة قطر كوكب الأرض*​







*فى اوقات بالعين المجردة نلاحظ زيادة لمعان او توهج الشمس ودا بسبب انفجارات بتحصل على سطح الشمس تسمى اللهب الشمسى *​







*وطبعا قوة الجاذبية على سطح الشمس قوية جدا لدرجة انها تتحكم فى مدارات الكواكب بفعل قوة جاذبيتها *​







*ولولا ان غازات الشمس تتمدد الى الخارج بقوة طرد كبيرة (بفعل الحرارة الشديدة ) وتوازن قوة الجاذبية الكبيرة للشمس لكانت انطبقت على نفسها وانهارت *​







*مدار الشمس :*​



*نحن نعرف أن الأرض تدور حول محورها وحول الشمس فى فترة سنة*​​




*اما الشمس فهى تدور حول نفسها وهحول مركز مجرة درب التبانة فى فترة 225 مليون سنة (ربنا يدينا ويديكو طولت العمر )*​




*كيف تتكون كل هذة الطاقة الرهيبة التى تأتينا على شكل ضوء وحرارة لتصل الى كوكبنا ؟*


*فى ظل الحرارة الشديدة 15 مليون درجة فى قلب الشمس يحدث اندماج لانوية الذرات ما يعرف بالاندماج الحرارى النووى وينتج منه تحول الهيدروجين الى الهليوم بعد عدة تفاعلات نووية مكون طاقة كبيرة التى تصلنا فى النهاية على شكل ضوء وحرارة *​ 

*لذلك يطلق على جوف الشمس الفرن الحرارى النووى *​




*ملحوظة صغيرة نسيت ذكرها بالنسبة لتكون الكلف الشمسى :*​



*فى بعض الاحيان تمتد حلقة قوية من المجال المغناطيسي وتخترق سطح الشمس وتسبب انخفاض فى درجة حرارة الجزء المخترق مكون ما يسمى بالكلف الشمسى*​​​




*الوهج :*


*عندما يوجد اكثر من كلف شمسى متلاصقين او قريبين من بعض جدا ينتج ما يسمى بالوهج *​​




*وينتج هذا الوهج طاقة تسمى الطاقة الكونية الشمسية*


*وهذة الطاقة اذا تعرض اليها انسان يموت لذلك يتجنب رواد الفضاء التواجد فى الفضاء فى لحظة اصدار هذة الطاقة *​ 

*وبالطبع يستطيعو حساب ومعرفة متى تنطلق هذة الطاقة عن طريق معرفة دورة الكلف الشمسية بالتالى معرفة متى تكون الوهج*​




*طيب فية سؤال هنا ما دام الطاقة الكونية الشمسية بتوصل الى الارض وما بعد الارض لماذا لم تضر البشر عليها ؟*


*احنا قولنا ابلكدة عندنا غلاف مغناطيسي قوى حامينا من الرياح الشمسية وبيحمينا برضو من الطاقة الكونية الشمسية*​




*الاشعاعات الناتجة من الشمس :*


*1- الاشعة فوق البنفسجية : تسبب حرق الجلد ولو زادت ستسبب سرطان الجلد*​ 

*2- الأشعة السينية : تسبب فى تلف خلايا الانسجة الحية*​ 

*3- الأشعة الراديوية*​




*والذى يحمينا من هذة الاشعاعات هو الغلاف الجو الذى يقلل نسبة دخول هذة الاشعاعات الى الأرض بنسبة كبييرة جدا *​




ملاحظة :


لحظة حدوث التوهج بينتج كمية اكبر من هذة الاشعاعات بالتالى بتزيد نسبة دخول هذة الاشعاعات الى الأرض​













(¯`*•.¸,?°´'`°?,¸.•*´¯)
¸,?°´'`°•.¸O¸.•°´'`°?,¸
|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯•.•¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|
علم الفلك
|____________•.•____________|
*´'`°?¸¸.•'´O`'•.¸¸?°´'`*
(_¸.•*´'`°?¸'¸?°´'`*•.¸_)
By ExtreemFXTrader​


-----------------------------------------مقدمة--------------------------------------------------​ 

[FONT=&quot]*- ببساطة هى كل ما يختص بالفضاء *[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]*- فى هذا الموضوع هناخد اكبر قدر من المعلومات والمصطلحات الخاصة بعلم الفلك *[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]- وهاحول ادعم المعلومات بالصور قدر الأمكان [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]- والمعلومات هتكون مبسطة قدر الامكان [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]- فية معلومات ممكن تلاقيها متهمكش ولكن اقرأها لمجرد الأطلاع والمعرفة [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]كل معلومة بتكتسبها بتزود ادراكك ومعرفتك للحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومش بتاخد منك غير دقائق [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]- طبعا مش هتلاقو المعلومات كاملة ولا شاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]100% لانى مش متخصص فى العلم دا [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*ولكن** سأطرح ما اعلمه فى هذا العلم*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]*- اذا كنت من المهتمين بما يحدث خارج كوكبنا فتابع *[/FONT]​

​ 

---------------------------------​ 

(¯`·._.·[*هالة الشمس*]·._.·`¯)
​





​ 

*[FONT=&quot]تتكون الهالة من أيونات الهيدروجين والإلكترونات[/FONT] *


*[FONT=&quot]والهالة دى عبارة عن الغلاف الجوى الخارجى للشمس [/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]يصل درجة حرارة الهالة الى 2.200.000 درجة مئوية[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]والهالة دى حجمها بيتوسع ويتمدد فى الفضاء وطبعا بيخف كثافتها كل ما بتبعد عن [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]جسم الشمس والحجم المتوسع (الحجم الممتد) من الهالة (الخفيف الكثافة) بيسمى [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]الرياح الشمسية [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]ويمر هذا التمدد (الرياح الشمسية) بمدار الأرض ولكن ما يحمينا منها هو المجال المغناطيسي للارض (الغلاف المغناطيسي الذى يحيط بالارض ) وهذا الغلاف يمنع دخول الرياح الشمسية الى داخل الارض [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]وبيستخدم تلسكوب اسمه الكروناجراف فى دراسة هالة الشمس [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]والتلسكوب دا من مستوى سطح البحر (مستوى سطح الأرض الغير مرتفع ) لا يستطيع رؤية داخل الهالة لذلك يوضع فوق الجبال لكى يستطيعو العلماء دراسة داخل الهالة[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]واظهرت آخر دراسات ان هالة الشمس اصبحت اكثر نشاطاً عن ما كانت عليه فى الماضى ولوحظ فى الفترة الآخيرة كثرت الانفجارات (ما يسمى اللهب الشمسى) التى تحدث على سطح الشمس[/FONT]*​




--------------------------------------------​ 
[FONT=&quot](¯`•._.•[ الرياح الشمسية ]•._.•`¯)[/FONT]​


*[FONT=&quot]طبعا اتكلمنا عليها فى هالة الشمس بس هنا هناخدها بشوية تفصيل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرياح الشمسية هى التمدد المستمر للهالة الشمسية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طبعا بيصل الرياح الشمسية الى الأرض ولكن ما يحمينا منه هو الغلاف المغناطيسى للأرض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما هو تأثير الرياح الشمسية على غلاف المغناطيسي للأرض ؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بيغير شكل الغلاف المعناطيسي بدل ما هو شبة دائرى بيحوله الى الشكل البيضاوى بسبب ضغط الرياح الشمسية على الغلاف المغناطيسي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب تأثير الرياح دى على المذنبات ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرياح دى هى المسبب فى تكون ذيول للمذنب [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]احنا بنشوف دائما فى بعض الافلام او الكارتون المذنبات ليها ذيل طوييل مثل شكل ذيل النار الخارج من اى صاروخ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المسبب فى تكون هذا الذيل للمذنب هو اصطدام الرياح الشمسية المستمر بالمذنب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا الذيل يتكون من ايونات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سرعة الرياح الشمسية = 500 كم فى الثانية ![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القمر غلافه المغناطيسي ضعيف جدا لا يستطيع ان يمنع دخول الرياح الشمسية الى القمر[/FONT]* ​




-----------------------------------------​



[FONT=&quot](¯`•._.•[ *كلف الشمس* ]•._.•`¯)[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​​



[FONT=&quot]هى بقعة غامقة اللون تظهر على سطح الشمس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قطر بقة الكلف الواحد اكبر من قطر كوكب الأرض ! [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتظهر هذة البق باللون الغامق بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارتها عن باقى سطح الشمس حيث درجة حرارتها 5000 درجة مئوية فقط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتظهر بقعة الكلف كل 11 عام تقريباً فيما يسمى دورة كلف الشمس [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]وهناك ابحاث اجريت تقول ان كلف الشمس له دور فى التأثير على طقس كوكب الأرض[/FONT]​ 

-------------------------------​ 
(¯`·._.·[ الشمس ]·._.·`¯)​


​



​


[FONT=&quot]*تتكون الشمس من غازات غالبية هيدروجين وهيليوم*[/FONT]​ 

*حرارتها عند السطح 5000 درجة مئوية وفى وسطها 2 مليون ونصف وعند مركزها (جوفها) 15 مليون درجة مئوية !*
*تبعد عن الأرض حوالى 150 مليون كم*​ 
*قطرها = 100 مرة قطر كوكب الأرض*​ 
*فى اوقات بالعين المجردة نلاحظ زيادة لمعان او توهج الشمس ودا بسبب انفجارات بتحصل على سطح الشمس تسمى اللهب الشمسى *​ 
*وطبعا قوة الجاذبية على سطح الشمس قوية جدا لدرجة انها تتحكم فى مدارات الكواكب بفعل قوة جاذبيتها *​ 
*ولولا ان غازات الشمس تتمدد الى الخارج بقوة طرد كبيرة (بفعل الحرارة الشديدة ) وتوازن قوة الجاذبية الكبيرة للشمس لكانت انطبقت على نفسها وانهارت *​ 
*مدار الشمس :*
*نحن نعرف أن الأرض تدور حول محورها وحول الشمس فى فترة سنة*​ 


*اما الشمس فهى تدور حول نفسها وهحول مركز مجرة درب التبانة فى فترة 225 مليون سنة (ربنا يدينا ويديكو طولت العمر )*

*كيف تتكون كل هذة الطاقة الرهيبة التى تأتينا على شكل ضوء وحرارة لتصل الى كوكبنا ؟*
*فى ظل الحرارة الشديدة 15 مليون درجة فى قلب الشمس يحدث اندماج لانوية الذرات ما يعرف بالاندماج الحرارى النووى وينتج منه تحول الهيدروجين الى الهليوم بعد عدة تفاعلات نووية مكون طاقة كبيرة التى تصلنا فى النهاية على شكل ضوء وحرارة *
*لذلك يطلق على جوف الشمس الفرن الحرارى النووى *​ 
*ملحوظة صغيرة نسيت ذكرها بالنسبة لتكون الكلف الشمسى :*
*فى بعض الاحيان تمتد حلقة قوية من المجال المغناطيسي وتخترق سطح الشمس وتسبب انخفاض فى درجة حرارة الجزء المخترق مكون ما يسمى بالكلف الشمسى*​ 
*الوهج :*
*عندما يوجد اكثر من كلف شمسى متلاصقين او قريبين من بعض جدا ينتج ما يسمى بالوهج *​ 
*وينتج هذا الوهج طاقة تسمى الطاقة الكونية الشمسية*
*وهذة الطاقة اذا تعرض اليها انسان يموت لذلك يتجنب رواد الفضاء التواجد فى الفضاء فى لحظة اصدار هذة الطاقة *
*وبالطبع يستطيعو حساب ومعرفة متى تنطلق هذة الطاقة عن طريق معرفة دورة الكلف الشمسية بالتالى معرفة متى تكون الوهج*​ 
*طيب فية سؤال هنا ما دام الطاقة الكونية الشمسية بتوصل الى الارض وما بعد الارض لماذا لم تضر البشر عليها ؟*
*احنا قولنا ابلكدة عندنا غلاف مغناطيسي قوى حامينا من الرياح الشمسية وبيحمينا برضو من الطاقة الكونية الشمسية*​ 
*الاشعاعات الناتجة من الشمس :*
*1- الاشعة فوق البنفسجية : تسبب حرق الجلد ولو زادت ستسبب سرطان الجلد*
*2- الأشعة السينية : تسبب فى تلف خلايا الانسجة الحية*
*3- الأشعة الراديوية*​ 
*والذى يحمينا من هذة الاشعاعات هو الغلاف الجو الذى يقلل نسبة دخول هذة الاشعاعات الى الأرض بنسبة كبييرة جدا *​ 
ملاحظة :
لحظة حدوث التوهج بينتج كمية اكبر من هذة الاشعاعات بالتالى بتزيد نسبة دخول هذة الاشعاعات الى الأرض​ 



----------------------Part 1---------------------​


----------



## asalya (14 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة انا منزمان اسمع   عن الهالة دى بس بجد موضوع رائع والرب يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*

الله عليك ياأكستريم
بتقعد ساكت ساكت وبعدين بتبدع 
الموضوع جميل فعلا 
وأكتر حاجة عجبتنى فيه أنه بالعامية المصرية
لأنه بكدة بيوصل بسرعة وبيكون مبسط بعيداً عن التعقيدات النحوية والصرفية
علشان كدة يستاهل تقدير ممتاز لأنه فعلا *مميز*
ربنا معاك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



> بصراحة انا منزمان اسمع   عن الهالة دى بس بجد موضوع رائع والرب يباركك


الموضوع جميل بمرورك يا asalya 
ويا رب يكون معلومات مفيدة ليكي  
ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



> الله عليك ياأكستريم
> بتقعد ساكت ساكت وبعدين بتبدع
> الموضوع جميل فعلا
> وأكتر حاجة عجبتنى فيه أنه بالعامية المصرية
> ...


انا سعيد انه عجبك بس متتوقعيش انه يكون موسوعة لانى مش دارس بشكل كامل فى العلم دا بس عندى خلفية لا بأس بها عن الفضاء وعلم الفلك وهحاول احطها بشكل مبسط ومختصر قدر الامكان (علشان الناس اللى متحبش تقرأ كتيير  )


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع ممتاز *
*في انتظار البقيه*
*شكرا لك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



> *موضوع ممتاز *
> *في انتظار البقيه*
> *شكرا لك*


شكرا على مرورك وتشجيعك, البقية آتية


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



> تسجيل حضور و متابعه .
> يثبت للأهميه .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


 اشكرك على التشجيع وتثبيت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*(¯`·._.·[ القمر ]·._.·`¯)*

(¯`·._.·[ القمر ]·._.·`¯)






مصدر الهام الشعراء والمحبين 

حجم القمر = ربع حجم الأرض 
يعنى حجم الأرض = 4 مرات حجم القمر
احنا قولنا ابلدة ان حجم الشمس = 100 مرة حجم الأرض 
يعنى حجم الشمس = 400 مرة حجم القمر 

الجاذبية على سطحه اقل ب 6 مرات من جاذبية الأرض (يعنى ضعيفة جدا وبالتالى الغلاف المغناطيسي ليها ضعيف جدا ودا بيسمح بمرور الرياح الشمسية والطاقة الكونية الشمسية الى القمر بدون حماية )

فترة دورة القمر :
القمر يدور حول الأرض فى فترة 29 ونصف يوم
ويدور حول نفسه فى فترة 27 يوم 

المسافة بين القمر والأرض:
طبعا المسافة مش ثابتة ولكن ممن ناخد متوسط بين اكبر مسافة واقل مسافة بين القمر والارض تقدر ب 380 الف كم تقريباً يعنى حوالى 3 ايام ذهاب و 3 رجعة باستخدام صاروخ فضائى  

الغلاف الجوى للقمر :
الغلاف الجوى لية شبة منعدم ودا بيسمح بمرور اشعاعات الشمس الثلاثة اللى سبق قولناها ( الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية والاشعية السينية والأشعة الردياوية )​
بنلاحظ ان على القمر فية زى حفر دى تكونت بسبب سقوط النيازج والكوكبات الصغيرة على القمر مكون فجوات او حفر مختلفة الاحجام 
لاحظو ان القمر معندهوش غلاف جوى زى الأرض, يعنى النيزج بينزل على القمر من غير اى مقاومة 

يتكون سطح القمر من :
- تربة : تربة رمادية اللون مكونة من صخور مطحونة ومتفتتة ولا يوجد بها اى نوع من انواع الحياة 
- صخور 
ولا يوجد اى نوع من الحياة عليها

ملاحظة :
القمر مفهوش رياح ولا فية امطار ولا فية سحب ولا فية هواء ولا فية ماء ولا فية جاذبية ولا فية غلاف جوى ولا مغناطيسي 

درجة الحرارة على القمر :
درجة الحرارة على القمر غريبة جدا 
قرب خط الاستواء بيصل الى فوق الـ 120 درجة مئوية !
وفى مناطق تانية بيوصل درجة الحرارة الى اقل من -150 درجة مئوية !
طبعا رواد الفضاء عارفين بينزلو فين وبيلبسو ملابس واقية ضد الطاقة الكونية الشمسية واشعاعات الشمس الثلاثة والرياح الشمسية وضد الحرارة والبرودة الشديدة

احنا قولنا ابلكدة ان جاذبية الشمس الرهيبة هى اللى محافظة على سريان الكواكب فى مدارها الحالى 
جاذبية الأرض ايضاً هى التى تحافظ على سريان القمر فى مداره الحالى 

ونلاحظة القمر بيظهر باشكال مختلفة رغم ان شكله مش بيتغير, ولكن بيظهر بالاشكال دى نتيجة لاختلاف انعكاس ضوء الشمس علية فى اتجاة الأرض









​

يعنى بيتغير شكله فى السماء على حسب زاوية الضوء الواقعة من الشمس على القمر فى اتجاة الأرض 





ونفس الشىء لو احنا على القمر هنشوف الأرض بنفس الاشكال دى نتيجة لنفس السبب واهو اختلاف زوايا سقوط الضوء على الارض فى اتجاة القمر 











خسوف القمر :blush2:​



​
ببساطة القمر بيبقى بين الأرض والشمس على نفس المستوى








اتمنى اكون منستش حاجة :closedeye
لو فية معلومة ناقصة اعذرونى لانى مش بنام كويس الايام دى
​


​



















​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أغسطس 2008)

*(¯`·._.·[ الثقب الأسود ]·._.·`¯)*

(¯`·._.·[ الثقب الأسود ]·._.·`¯)




​
الثقب الأسود هو نجم واندثر ولا يرى لانه كما يقول العلماء يجذب المادة والضوء !
الحقيقة لا استطيع استيعاب فكرة انه يبتلع الضوء بفعل جاذبيته ولكن هنفهم اكتر من العلماء !!

​طيب فية سؤال هنا ازاى العلماء درسوه وهو لا يرى ؟!
لانه يخرج اشعة سينية (عندما يبتلع اى مادة) يستطيعو من الأرض ان يرصدو هذة الاشعة ومن ثم يعرفو مصدرها اذا كانت خارجة من نجم ام خارجة من فراغ اذا كانت من فراغ يكون ثقب أسود





صورة حقيقية نلاحظ فيها ان الثقب الأسود لا يرى
فى الصورة الأولى لا نرى الثقب الأسود وفى الصورة الثانية يوضح انه موجود ولكن غير مرئى
​يتمتع الثقب الأسود بجاذبية قوية جدا يجذب كل ما يمر بجانبه المادة والضوء 





صورة تخيلية للنجم وهو يبتلع المادة والضوء





صورة تخيلية آخرى




​صورة تخيلية آخرى





صورة تخيلية آخرى​




صورة كاركاتير للثقب الاسود وهو يبتلع كل ما يقترب منه

​احنا عارفين كل ما زاد كتلة الكوكب وحجم الكوكب زاد قوة جاذبيته 

طيب الثقب الاسود حجمه بالغ الصغر يصل قطرة الى اقل من 16 كم فقط فكيف تكون جاذبيته قوية بهذا الشكل ؟ 
فسرو العلماء هذة الجاذبية القوية بسبب انضغاط مادة كبييرة الكتلة فى مساحة بالغة الصغر 

كيف يمكن ان يحدث ذلك ؟
احنا قولنا ابلكدة ان الشمس لا تنهار اذا استمر التوازن بين قوة طرد الغازات وبين قوة الجاذبية 
اذا اختل هذا التوازن ستنضغط الشمس على نفسها مكونة الثقب الأسود بفعل جاذبيتها
وبالطبع كل الثقوب السوداء كانت نجوم سابقاً
 








​


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*

*بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق لقب موسوعة
وطريقته مشوقة كمان
ربنا يبارك حياتك اكستريم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

راااااااااااائع جدا يا اكستريم 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا على الموسوعه الجميله دى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

!


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع  اكثر من  رائع

شكرا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*Part 2*

 ----------------------------------Part 2----------------------------

(¯`·._.·[ القمر ]·._.·`¯)​ 





​ 
*مصدر الهام الشعراء والمحبين 

 حجم القمر = ربع حجم الأرض 
 يعنى حجم الأرض = 4 مرات حجم القمر
 احنا قولنا ابلدة ان حجم الشمس = 100 مرة حجم الأرض 
 يعنى حجم الشمس = 400 مرة حجم القمر 

 الجاذبية على سطحه اقل ب 6 مرات من جاذبية الأرض (يعنى ضعيفة جدا وبالتالى الغلاف المغناطيسي ليها ضعيف جدا ودا بيسمح بمرور الرياح الشمسية والطاقة الكونية الشمسية الى القمر بدون حماية )

 فترة دورة القمر :
 القمر يدور حول الأرض فى فترة 29 ونصف يوم
 ويدور حول نفسه فى فترة 27 يوم 

 المسافة بين القمر والأرض:
 طبعا المسافة مش ثابتة ولكن ممن ناخد متوسط بين اكبر مسافة واقل مسافة بين القمر والارض تقدر ب 380 الف كم تقريباً يعنى حوالى 3 ايام ذهاب و 3 رجعة باستخدام صاروخ فضائى 

 الغلاف الجوى للقمر :
*​*الغلاف الجوى لية شبة منعدم ودا بيسمح بمرور اشعاعات الشمس الثلاثة اللى سبق قولناها ( الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية والاشعية السينية والأشعة الردياوية )
**
 بنلاحظ ان على القمر فية زى حفر دى تكونت بسبب سقوط النيازج والكوكبات الصغيرة على القمر مكون فجوات او حفر مختلفة الاحجام 
 لاحظو ان القمر معندهوش غلاف جوى زى الأرض, يعنى النيزج بينزل على القمر من غير اى مقاومة 

 يتكون سطح القمر من :
 - تربة : تربة رمادية اللون مكونة من صخور مطحونة ومتفتتة ولا يوجد بها اى نوع من انواع الحياة 
 - صخور 
 ولا يوجد اى نوع من الحياة عليها

 ملاحظة :
 القمر مفهوش رياح ولا فية امطار ولا فية سحب ولا فية هواء ولا فية ماء ولا فية جاذبية ولا فية غلاف جوى ولا مغناطيسي 

 درجة الحرارة على القمر :
 درجة الحرارة على القمر غريبة جدا 
 قرب خط الاستواء بيصل الى فوق الـ 120 درجة مئوية !
 وفى مناطق تانية بيوصل درجة الحرارة الى اقل من -150 درجة مئوية !
 طبعا رواد الفضاء عارفين بينزلو فين وبيلبسو ملابس واقية ضد الطاقة الكونية الشمسية واشعاعات الشمس الثلاثة والرياح الشمسية وضد الحرارة والبرودة الشديدة

 احنا قولنا ابلكدة ان جاذبية الشمس الرهيبة هى اللى محافظة على سريان الكواكب فى مدارها الحالى 
 جاذبية الأرض ايضاً هى التى تحافظ على سريان القمر فى مداره الحالى 

 ونلاحظة القمر بيظهر باشكال مختلفة رغم ان شكله مش بيتغير, ولكن بيظهر بالاشكال دى نتيجة لاختلاف انعكاس ضوء الشمس علية فى اتجاة الأرض* 

​




​ 





​ 
*يعنى بيتغير شكله فى السماء على حسب زاوية الضوء الواقعة من الشمس على القمر فى اتجاة الأرض *​




​ 
ونفس الشىء لو احنا على القمر هنشوف الأرض بنفس الاشكال دى نتيجة لنفس السبب واهو اختلاف زوايا سقوط الضوء على الارض فى اتجاة القمر 





​ 





​ 

خسوف القمر :blush2:





​
ببساطة القمر بيبقى بين الأرض والشمس على نفس المستوى





​ 

 ----------------------------------Part 2----------------------------




​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*Part 3*

 ---------------------------------Part 3--------------------------------------​ 

(¯`·._.·[ الثقب الأسود ]·._.·`¯)






​
الثقب الأسود هو نجم واندثر ولا يرى لانه كما يقول العلماء يجذب المادة والضوء !
الحقيقة لا استطيع استيعاب فكرة انه يبتلع الضوء بفعل جاذبيته ولكن هنفهم اكتر من العلماء !!


​طيب فية سؤال هنا ازاى العلماء درسوه وهو لا يرى ؟!
لانه يخرج اشعة سينية (عندما يبتلع اى مادة) يستطيعو من الأرض ان يرصدو هذة الاشعة ومن ثم يعرفو مصدرها اذا كانت خارجة من نجم ام خارجة من فراغ اذا كانت من فراغ يكون ثقب أسود






​ صورة حقيقية نلاحظ فيها ان الثقب الأسود لا يرى
فى الصورة الأولى لا نرى الثقب الأسود وفى الصورة الثانية يوضح انه موجود ولكن غير مرئى

​يتمتع الثقب الأسود بجاذبية قوية جدا يجذب كل ما يمر بجانبه المادة والضوء 






​ صورة تخيلية للنجم وهو يبتلع المادة والضوء





صورة تخيلية آخرى






​صورة تخيلية آخرى






صورة تخيلية آخرى






​ صورة كاركاتير للثقب الاسود وهو يبتلع كل ما يقترب منه


​احنا عارفين كل ما زاد كتلة الكوكب وحجم الكوكب زاد قوة جاذبيته 

طيب الثقب الاسود حجمه بالغ الصغر يصل قطرة الى اقل من 16 كم فقط فكيف تكون جاذبيته قوية بهذا الشكل ؟ 
فسرو العلماء هذة الجاذبية القوية بسبب انضغاط مادة كبييرة الكتلة فى مساحة بالغة الصغر 

كيف يمكن ان يحدث ذلك ؟
احنا قولنا ابلكدة ان الشمس لا تنهار اذا استمر التوازن بين قوة طرد الغازات وبين قوة الجاذبية 
اذا اختل هذا التوازن ستنضغط الشمس على نفسها مكونة الثقب الأسود بفعل جاذبيتها
وبالطبع كل الثقوب السوداء كانت نجوم سابقاً

​ 
 ---------------------------------Part 3--------------------------------------​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader


موضوع لامس الابداع في الشرح

وابداع في المعلومات

فشكرااااا جزيلا" اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المواضيع الجميلة

فعلا علم الفلك علم واسع جدا لا يمكن احاطته

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه ده الموضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
وكمان راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
والتالتة ثابتة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم ده والرب يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*بحر الفلك واسع جدا"
والأنسان مهما عرف 
ما بيكون 1/10  لان الله وحدة الأدرى بكل شئ
المواضيع دى برغم من اهميتها 
وجبى لمعرفة الجديد فيها 
بس لما اسمع مواضيع مثل كدة
على طول بشوف قدرة الخالق واتئمل فالخلق
شكرا" لتعب محبتك اكستريم
موضوع ممتاز*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اكستريم
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



جيلان قال:


> *بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق لقب موسوعة
> وطريقته مشوقة كمان
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اكستريم*


شكرا لتشجيعك جيلان وسعيد انه عجبك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع جدا يا اكستريم
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا على الموسوعه الجميله دى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: (¯`·._.·[ علم الفلك ]·._.·`¯)*



جيلان قال:


> *بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق لقب موسوعة
> وطريقته مشوقة كمان
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اكستريم*


موضوع رائع بمرورك جيلان ومش موسوعة ولا حاجة دى محاولة للخوض فى هذا العلم لا اكثر


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومات الفلكية ، وتشكر علة المجهود الجبار والواضح ...وحقيقي موضوع قوي ويستحق التقييم ...


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------

